# Achat pour 15 euros.



## Dredriban (12 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir,

Voilà, j'ai reçu une carte iTunes pour un achat de 15 euros. Et  j'aimerais savoir ce que vous me conseillerez d'acheter comme  applications payantes ? J'aimerais si possible, acheter des  applications, déjà peu chères, comme ça, il y en a plus, mais surtout  des applications indémodables, pas celles du moment qui ne seront plus  dans 3 jours, celles qu'on ne se lasse pas, qu'on joue, joue et joue.  Vous auriez des idées ? (Jeux, utilitaires & co'). J'aimerais  vraiment que mes achats soient rentables ! (Si on trouve le même truc en  gratuit, c'est pas la peine, vous me voyez ?).

Voilà, merci à vous ! J'attends vos conseils ! Bonne soirée.

PS : Concernant les jeux, je ne recherche pas de jeu d'aventures etc ...  Plus des jeux vraiment axé sur le fait qu'on ait 3-4 minutes à perdre,  quoi, pour passer le temps, indémodable, et surtout inlassable. Je ne  recherche pas le jeu du moment, mais plus le jeu qui va tenir longtemps,  quoi. Vous m'voyez ? Après pour l'utilitaire, peut-être une superbe  application pour la météo, je pensais à "WeatherPro" par-exemple, je ne  sais pas ce que vous en pensez. Je ne sais pas si en payant ça existe  mais une super application pour les "news" avec plein de modes et notif'  .... Je suis chez Free, je serai frillant également d'une application  proposant plein de chaînes TV, hum ... Voilà.

Je pensais déjà me prendre :

- Tiny Wings ? (J'ai entendu qu'un 2 va sortir, mieux vaut attendre, non ?).

- Un "Angry Bird" mais lequel parmi tous ceux qui existent ? En fait,  j'hésite, parce qu'il me semble que le "Seasons" est passé gratuit, non ?  Vous en pensez quoi ?

- Cut The Rope ? Utile vu que le "Cut The Rope - Experience" était gratuit ?

- Doodle Jump ?

- Jetez-vous à l'eau.

Après, je ne vois pas. Oui, j'ai vraiment envie que cette "carte" soit  rentable. Au passage, une fois le code rentré, ça n'a pas une durée  précise, si ?

Merci !


----------



## Larme (12 Juillet 2012)

TiniWings 2 est au final une update du 1, et du coup, t'as une seule application à télécharger...


----------



## polop35 (13 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
Pour la météo, Weather Pro est un excellent choix. Les prévisions sont sérieuses et relativement fiables (avec, bien entendu, la marge d'erreur inhérente à une prévision).
L'application est assez complète et son interface est agréable.


----------



## Gwen (13 Juillet 2012)

Tiny Wing est un excellent choix et son développer quelqu'un de bien. La version 2 est offerte aux acheteurs de la version 1.

Angry Bird. Autant j'aime la version originale, autant la season que j'ai eue gratuitement n'était pas géniale.

Dans les applications payantes indispensables, je pense à Goodreader. C'est la plus utile des applications pour moi. Elle permet de stocker tout un tas de choses, des livres, des documents, des images, etc. 

Dans le genre jeu incontournable, j'adore Dizzy Bee. Une version gratuite de test existe.


----------



## Dredriban (13 Juillet 2012)

Merci de ces quelques conseils. J'ai déjà listé quelques trucs utiles à prendre comme Tiny Wings. Mon dilemme se trouve dans "Cut The Rope" et "Angry Birds", j'ai sur mon iPhone Angry Birds Seasons, et Cut The Rope Experience, qui étaient gratuits, donc version complète. Et j'hésite à me prendre Angry Birds Spatial ou l'original, et l'original de Cut the Rope. Vous pensez que ça vaut le coup ? Après tout, c'est le même concept partout, non ? Autant économiser ces 1,5, non ? 

Après, je pense me prendre "WeatherPro", je ne sais pas si vous avez d'autres avis ? 

J'hésite sur des applications plus chères, comme "iPhoto" ? Est-elle bien utile, vu toutes les applications photos gratuits qu'il y a et que j'ai ? (J'ai Snapssed par-exemple, et bien d'autres). "Tapatalk" vous conseillez ? Akinator, c'est divertissant ? 

Après je pensais à "Tetris" et "Toon Camera", que j'ai vu dans le TOP25. Qu'en pensez-vous ? 

Merci ! ^^


----------



## Dredriban (15 Juillet 2012)

Re, 

(J'avais posté une réponse, enfin, aucune trace) 

Voilà, j'ai un peu listé ce que je pourrais prendre, dites-moi ce que vous en pensez :   

- Doodle Jump  
- Tiny Wings  
- Jetez-vous à l'eau  
- Monster Dash  
- Amazing Alex  
- Ski Safari  
- Se coucher moins bête  

(Tout ça, c'est 0,79).   

- WeatherPro  
- Akinator  
- Tweetbot  

Puis après, je dois me prendre 3 applications entre ces quatre là (Il faut en choisir 3, lesquels prendriez-vous ?) :   

- Space Rush  
- Tetris  
- Catapult King  
- Uno  

Vous pensez que ce sont des bons achats ? Ou au-contraire, que je  devrai en enlever pour garder de l'argent sur cette carte ? Merci.


----------

